
Ask HN: How to Blend 'Minimalism/Low-Tech/Degrowth' with Software Development? - jacobroyquebec
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been working as a software developer for quite some time now, mostly in Web&#x2F;React&#x2F;Node.Js and SQL. I also have a few side projects that are mechanical engineering and close to production.<p>Lately, I feel like I&#x27;m at a crossroads and would like your input.<p>1) Minimalism, Low-Tech and Degrowth values are really important for me (for multiple reasons), I consider them core values.
2) My strength are creating physical products and websites for clients whose core values are the antithesis of mines.<p>Basically, I have a hard time blending my strength with my core values, which gets me very demotivated.
I&#x27;ve refused job offer in various areas already (publicity, finance, chemical), but I can&#x27;t seem to find one that ticks all the boxes.<p>Have you felt a similar way before? How did you manage?<p>What are some company&#x2F;sector that would be more inline with my values (I don&#x27;t mind to pivot)?<p>Thanks for you help!
======
tabtab
The same internal or custom CRUD app done with 90's tech was much quicker and
much less code than current web stacks. Is it too much distraction with fads
and JavaScript UI gizmos, CRUD-unfriendly web standards, a combo, or something
else? Something is wrong. It's good for IT worker employment, but customers
are paying an ARM chip and a leg (bad pun intended).

We de-evolved. Ooga Booga. We had Jetsons-like drag-and-drop IDE's and code
that closely matched the screen and business logic, but then replaced them
with Flintstone stone tablets, saying "It Must Be This Way" in case we go
"mobile" in 2080 or whatnot. Now it's layers talking to layers talking to
layers and we spend all our time wiring and rewiring the layers to layers. The
buzzword is "separation of concerns", but I see separation of productivity and
separation of money from wallets. "Enterprise" apps were always a bloated
e-bureaucracy, but the bloat trickled down to smaller apps in a big buzzword
chase to be "just like the big dogs". Maximalism rules IT.

(In well-run shops, such stacks can be done effectively, but most orgs are
semi-dysfunctional. The tall stacks are not riff-raff proof. One duck moves
out of alignment, and the results are quacked.)

~~~
jacobroyquebec
Exactly how I feel about web dev. Then, even when you can convince a client
that all those layers are useless, a sleazy competitor salesman can convince
him otherwise...

~~~
tabtab
Yip, the buzzword-slingers know how to sell the Swiss Army Kitchen Sink by
making them fear what-if scenarios: What if you need internationalization?
What if you need mobile? What if you need web-scale? What if you need
microservices to connect to Foo.com's great web services? What if you need a
pony?

Warren Buffett has often said that one key ingredient to his success is not
fearing saying "no" to questionable or borderline opportunities. Most
investment firms don't feel comfortable paying people to sit around all day
and say "no". It looks like slacking to the bosses. But Buffett has no bosses,
so he can say no for a decade if nothing good comes his way. He tunes out the
bandwagon if the math isn't there.

------
YT896
Well, I don't see a way to align software development with 'low-tech'. By
definition, software development uses and promotes the use of computers,
probably the most high tech humanity has created over the last years. So you
would need to do a different job I guess.

You could try to align your job with minimalism and degrowth by trying to earn
(and spend) as little as possible. You could try to work until you have enough
to eat and pay your rent, and not more. You could work part-time for example.
But by definition, working creates value which contributes to growth. So I
guess the best 'degrowth' activity is slacking off :)

------
hjhkjhk
I feel almost same way as you do. In 2020, I have secret plans to start
consulting on the side. Instead of maximizing number of billable hours by
suggesting custom everything in latest JS framework, I will be suggesting the
simplest possible solution be it Shopify or Wix, or static sites.

Of course, my clients goals may not align with mine. I am hoping to empower
small business owners like plumbers, barbers, etc and non-profits.

If owner is too busy to talk to me then probably that business is too big for
me.

~~~
borplk
Be careful to not fall into the trap. The signal to noise ratio and the nature
of the work is such that your brilliance/minimalism and so on will be neither
recognised nor appreciated. This is the problem of a proud craftsman trying to
be the sales person. The loud sleazy dishonest sales person who has no idea
how any of this nerd shit works will win. He will over-promise and under-
deliver and lie, cheat, and misrepresent. And he will get away with it, and
get rewarded for it.

------
psv1
Your values, your _actual_ values, are what you do, not what you say that you
like because it sounded good on the internet.

~~~
Rainymood
Also known as: "We judge others by their actions and ourselves by intentions."

~~~
psv1
I think that's used in a completely different context.

------
airbreather
Sounds like you are an engineer (a real one).

Consider that a lot of what you do will be done regardless of your
participation and whether by you doing it less harm is caused because you
maximise efficiency and economy.

Only if you think someone else could be doing it substantially better (in
terms of economy) then you should be concerned.

------
ta999999171
Post an email address, please!

~~~
jacobroyquebec
You can reach me at jacob at couteausuis.se !

